# what is one thing you love but can't justify buying?



## epona (Feb 9, 2015)

like something that you love buying/getting as a gift but can rarely justify spending actual money on yourself???

for me it's definitely nail varnish, i love splashing out on good quality nail varnish when i have the money for it but it's so expensive and i can never justify spending so much on something so small, so i rarely ever buy it

the result of this is me buying one decent bottle of nail polish and wearing the same shade for like a year straight until it runs out and then maybe spending money on another one maybe

whats it for u???


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 9, 2015)

Lotion. I love it, and I hate it when my skin feels even remotely dry, but it's not really something I need and because of that I can't ever bring myself to buy it >.<;;


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 9, 2015)

I have an obscenely huge collection of both nail polish and lotion and let me tell you, you can find super cheap brands if you know where to look! Cheap and quality, no less. If either of you two are willing to discuss what you've been buying I can probably make recommendations :O

For me, I have issues with chapsticks and lipgloss. I hate having dry lips, it drives me crazy, but I'm a brat and of course I want the tinted or flavored stuff, which is always like... $5 a tube. That seems excessive to me, I dunno. A friend buys those little spherical Eos ones for me every so often and I'm so incredibly grateful for it because they're AWESOME and I would never pay for those things myself, lol.

Another one is probably perfume. I was on a huuuge perfume kick for a while but I have a bunch now and I had to give myself the "you can only wear one at a time you know" talk. And calculate how long my current collection would last me if I were to wear 3 spritzes a day. Decades, I tell you. I just have this one shelf dedicated to all my bath and body stuff... but the shelf runs the length of the entire wall... so whenever people come to visit they get this bug-eyed look and I can't blame them. I'm done buying the stuff though. I've amassed more than enough. As much as I love it, I know I have more than enough at this point.


----------



## Joy (Feb 9, 2015)

Chapstick, nail polish and mascara ^-^


----------



## tobi! (Feb 9, 2015)

I love pens.

My favorite writing pens cost over $20 to ship to me since they aren't available in my area anymore. The really good calligraphy pens cost over $400 tho. I saw a really nice one for only $30 but I didn't think I'd regret not buying them. _I regret it immensely_.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 9, 2015)

Pokemon cards, tbh


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 9, 2015)

Clothes. A lot of the pieces that I like are too expensive ($30 and above).


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Clothes. A lot of the pieces that I like are too expensive ($30 and above).



Forgot about those! I can't justify buying any clothes unless they're at least 30% off, even if they're pretty cheap to being with ^.^;;


----------



## Joy (Feb 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Clothes. A lot of the pieces that I like are too expensive ($30 and above).



Oh ya this too.

H&M why you do this!? D;


----------



## Megan. (Feb 9, 2015)

Probably nail polish.. It's like ?4 for a good one and I just can't bring myself to buy it very often. If there is some sort of offer on it I may buy some but otherwise I'll make do with what I have.


----------



## samsquared (Feb 9, 2015)

Vidyas and shoes.


----------



## Goop (Feb 9, 2015)

Toys.
It's so bad. Especially if they're old generations of MLP or toys from the 80s.​


----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2015)

Shoes. I mostly only wear one pair and they're falling apart, but as much as I love them I can hardly ever buy new ones cause they're too expensive for me.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

all the amiibo


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2015)

candy

the adore delano album


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

Hair dye. It's a real problem. I buy hair dye and don't even use it, I just like to think about using it! Blah.


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2015)

Elixir guitar strings. They cost like 4x as much as the 'regular' strings I use but they feel awesome and sound slightly 'better'. I don't feel this is enough to buy them on a regular basis though.

Or random toys and plushies as well. I don't do anything with them, they just sit around looking fun and/or hugable. I feel bad for spending money on them when I could buy things that are actually useful or that I'll actually use.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 9, 2015)

nothing really. i mean, if i want something, chances are there's a reason. therefore; a justification.


----------



## pocky (Feb 9, 2015)

a capture card for my 3DS I really want one to be able to stream my games, but I feel like nobody would watch so it wouldnt be worth the money


----------



## Jawile (Feb 9, 2015)

A regular 3DS. The OG model from 2011.
I still have mine (I'll be upgrading soon) but the battery life is meh, I get hand cramps using it, the screen isn't that great (compared to the XL), it's a fingerprint MAGNET, and the 3D isn't the best.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

gaming consoles (PS4, WiiU, and the new 3DS) and clothes that look great but are damn expensive wtf

because yeah I'd really want to have them, but.. they cost so much?? well, just out of my budget at least.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2015)

books or movies :/ i just cant find the drive to do it.. maybe cuz its all on the internet somewhere


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 9, 2015)

Anything on:
http://tomodachi.us/
http://www.sanrio.com/
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/
http://ragstock.com/
That last one you can totally relate to, don't even deny it.


----------



## mdchan (Feb 9, 2015)

-Magic the Gathering cards
I used to love playing it and going to tournaments...but sadly, TCGs are freak'n expensive, and I can't afford to constantly buy booster packs, let alone any specific cards I might want/need for my deck.  Plus, I've been out of it so long that I'd have to learn all of the new abilities and what-not.

-Dragon figurines/sculptures/mini-statues
Dragons are awesome, but these things are like trophies; they sit and collect dust and the designs make them hard to get all the dust out (and for someone who has a dust allergy, that's not a good thing), break way too easily (my cat and I have knocked over, and subsequently broken, a fair number), and repairing them is difficult because superglue actually doesn't hold on resin-based models, and even has trouble sticking to glass ones as well.  
That, and they can get fairly expensive.


----------



## penguins (Feb 9, 2015)

def nail polish 
i have over 20-30 colors yet i've only worn like 5 n.n


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 9, 2015)

American Apparel thigh high socks ($18 is too expensive for a pair of... socks) and figurines.

Except I still end up caving into the figurines.


----------



## Mango (Feb 9, 2015)

my littlepony trading cards the 2nd edition theyre no longer being produced so theyre a LOT


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Cute pencils and animal erasers (especially the Iwako brand) ;^;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

epona said:


> like something that you love buying/getting as a gift but can rarely justify spending actual money on yourself???
> 
> for me it's definitely nail varnish


Getting my nails done! I really want acrylic but damn. It's expensive!


----------



## doveling (Feb 10, 2015)

i really want more nail polish ugh, my bottles are all empty ._.
also want this signed poster but i'm running low ahha.. /wishes for it for birthday/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Figures/figurines from anime and games. They are way too expensive even if I buy them locally around here. Unless it's like Neptunia or any series I love too much I don't buy them


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2015)

Nothing, I'm an adult and no one can stop me.

Actually i guess it would be rare collector items that aren't figures (my vice @_@) or something functional like a bag. like there's a towel here with Zelos on it and it's awesome but I wouldn't feel good about spending $40 on this **** lol especially knowing I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> all the amiibo



Yepp. So much yepp. This is the post I came here intending to make.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Also odd handbags.. I love them but most are expensive if they actually looks like and old-ish so no thanks


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

aliscka said:


> Hair dye. It's a real problem. I buy hair dye and don't even use it, I just like to think about using it! Blah.



I've done this too. I currently have two boxes of L'Oreal Hicolor Magenta, a bottle of SFX Devilish/RubyRed, and another bottle of SFX Atomic Pink. The last boxes of magenta I used like 3 months ago and my roots are obnoxious lol


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 10, 2015)

anime figures/amiibo

I'm pretty good about justifying pricy makeup or b/c I'm thrifty everywhere else. but I see figma figures and cry silently. ;_; also pokedolls. all of the pokedolls.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

Figma.

I spend alot on skin care though. ;s


----------



## yosugay (Feb 10, 2015)

one of those sega dreamcast bags


----------



## Keitara (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been lurking on japanese clothing online shops since years but I'm afraid that they they're too small for me.


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

magic the gathering cards...
i buy them anyway... ; _;''

"that dragon deck isn't gonna build itself.. cmon fate reforged.."


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 10, 2015)

I spent 140 dollars once on pixels. Yes, pixels my friends lol 
Let me explain. Warframe(a game on steam) was having this new pack out, and the warframe look super cute. I was all like "errrrrmaahhhhgeeerrrdddddddd, I gotta have it!! But holy ****! It's 140 bucks for the package I want. *cries*" And of course boyfriend wasn't helpful, he said- "It's just money. You can make it again". Needless to say, I fell for it and I regret it even today. I could've bought so many games with that money, it's not even funny. xD

I also spend quite a bit of money on skincare/haircare stuff. I can't really justify it, but at least I have very nice long, healthy hair and soft skin?!


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel regret buying anything over $20 lol

Typically more expensive stuff like game consoles 
manga is another good one; I really wanna actually buy it but it's hard to justify when I can just find it online but I prefer having it in hand ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

olivetree123 said:


> I feel regret buying anything over $20 lol
> 
> Typically more expensive stuff like game consoles
> manga is another good one; I really wanna actually buy it but it's hard to justify when I can just find it online but I prefer having it in hand ;_;



Yeah, the only manga I buy nowadays is One Piece, but that's pretty much the only mainstream series I read, rest are gore/indie stuff they couldn't sell in public lol. But sure if I had better income I would buy more..


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Makeup lol I only buy what I need but I love makeup, however I don't buy multiple types of the same thing


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2015)

Sketchbooks. I draw in like 3 pages and never finish but I keep buying more. 
Anything from MUJI. Man that place just sucks me in... I think it's the music that hypnotises me or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> Sketchbooks. I draw in like 3 pages and never finish but I keep buying more.
> Anything from MUJI. Man that place just sucks me in... I think it's the music that hypnotises me or something.


Yeah I have a few sketchbooks I've drawn like 3-4 pages in each lmao.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> Sketchbooks. I draw in like 3 pages and never finish but I keep buying more.
> Anything from MUJI. Man that place just sucks me in... I think it's the music that hypnotises me or something.



Same, I have about 10-20 sketchbooks and journals that I've only slightly used lol 

oh yes man Muji!!  I bought my binder w/ grid pages there eheh I love the notebooks/other stuff there but man.. the prices T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I usually buy some cheap notebook for school since I know I will need to have one for each class pretty much I just get some random.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 11, 2015)

pizza


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

All the shoes I keep wanting D: 
I don't NEED all those shoes, but I want them


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 11, 2015)

Ehh clothes... I spent $90 on two shirts then returned them because of buyer's remorse.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2015)

That title made me wanna write something naughty... But I don't wanna get banned.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 11, 2015)

More cute clothes from Japan  i own quite a few pieces already and I'd really love to have a cute wardrobe but some brands are so so expensive and are far too fancy to wear everyday. I mean ?30 pounds for a pair of pink knee socks with a pastel shooting star pattern? Cute as they are I wouldn't buy ten pairs in all the colour ways


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 11, 2015)

Joy said:


> Chapstick, nail polish and mascara ^-^



Mascara. for me I love Dior, but its like $27 and I think ....well if I just use liner.....and have no mascara, but I want it so bad. 

Also splurging on a blow dry. I love to get my hair styled/blown out by someone else, but I can technically do it myself and wont part with the cash. So my hubby always gets me a gift card for birthday/anniversary...


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 11, 2015)

Designer handbags for me >_<  So pretty, but I can't justify the prices...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Games. There are a lot I want to play but only digital I get is on Steam and the first ReBirth game for the HDN series(cause I had to, not paying 300 bucks for the NA LE game). I hate getting games digitally unless it's on Steam, I want cartridges and the fact that PS Vita memory cards are ****ed overpriced.. no


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Amiibo's, so many from wave 3 and 4 that I want, but I don't have all the money in the world to get em all \o/


----------



## Bowie (Feb 11, 2015)

Ambiio. I have almost the entirety of the first wave, but I somehow still desire more. Nintendo have a way with me.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 11, 2015)

I love eating Japanese cuisine but it tends to be a bit expensive and to make it yourself isnt the same!!!!!!!!!
Man I wish I could win the lottery, I would buy all the cute japanese clothes, lolita outfits/shoes, tons of wigs, eyelashes Drder all the food I want HECK I'LL HIRE A JAPANESE CHEF >, I would buy 2 wiener dogs 
then the obvious( buy my mom and sister a house) then my family would be like where did you get the money to get a house and I will be like We're renting it... ) sweat- because once you tell them those cold blooded leeches will want you to give them money. ;-;
what was I writing about... oh yeah, I couldnt see myself buying lolita outfits and japanese food because that stuff is expensive but you can make it for me


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I love eating Japanese cuisine but it tends to be a bit expensive and to make it yourself isnt the same!!!!!!!!!
> Man I wish I could win the lottery, I would buy all the cute japanese clothes, lolita outfits/shoes, tons of wigs, eyelashes Drder all the food I want HECK I'LL HIRE A JAPANESE CHEF >, I would buy 2 wiener dogs
> then the obvious( buy my mom and sister a house) then my family would be like where did you get the money to get a house and I will be like We're renting it... ) sweat- because once you tell them those cold blooded leeches will want you to give them money. ;-;
> what was I writing about... oh yeah, I couldnt see myself buying lolita outfits and japanese food because that stuff is expensive but you can make it for me



Yeah, Lolita fashion (especially brand) is very expensive! (I'm looking at you '?30 for a pair of socks' angelic pretty)


----------



## Eldin (Feb 11, 2015)

Oddly enough, probably video games and gaming related stuff (collectibles, guides, etc).

I don't often buy games at release date, even though I don't spend a ton on games in the first place and can afford it. I don't know, games are obviously not necessary to my survival, so I find it difficult to splurge on my more nerdy interests. This is especially true when it comes to consoles, I would love to pick up a Wii U or PS3 but I just think, how much would I actually use it, and consider the systems I already own. 

I don't have any vices or expensive tastes really, so I try to treat myself when I see something I really want though. c:


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2015)

amiibos you bastards


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2015)

*Amiibo* - I'd buy them all if I could lol. 

*Coats* - I've too many already. 

*Clothes* - noticed there have been a few comments on lolita fashion, they'll know what I'm talking about even though it's not as insane. I love gyaru fashion but it's so hard to justify spending on the top brands - and then paying the middleman, shipping costs, and potential import tax after too. I often end up skipping the brand names and going to the discount stores e.g. DreamV / Yumetenbo, but even then I struggle to justify the price and often just don't bother. New Years lucky bags and online market sites help me satisfy my urge for actual brand, haha. I've a couple _ma*rs_ and _Liz Lisa_ items, but most of my brand items are from the _Ghost of Harlem_ lucky bags - which means I get them 50% off after factoring in additional fees.

*Handbags* - Same as coats and clothes.

*Make-up* - I always over-think my cosmetic purchases. Foundation, concealer, primer, eyeliner, and mascara I don't hesitate to splurge on if I could really do with a new one. I don't really get the urge to buy new ones if I've already got some. But nail polish, eyeshadow, false lashes, blusher, lipstick, etc I find harder to justify! They're costly and it's too easy to build up a collection of them or to try to justify a reason to have alternatives. 

*Perfume* - so pricy, but I love it. I think the only time I ever bought any myself was in a sale, with leftover money from a trip abroad that I'd originally intended to spend in duty-free but they didn't have the scent I was looking for. Usually I get it as a gift. 

*Shoes* - See coats, clothes, and handbags. I'm a sucker for pretty heels.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 11, 2015)

Almost the New 3DS. I really want it but should I really throw $200 for an _upgrade_?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Another thing is buying online. It's very simple but I'm scared Im going to get a humongous custom fee that I didn't even know about that puts me off buying so much stuff! (Maybe its a good thing ha)


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 11, 2015)

Make-up in general. ^^ Because I mean, I really like wearing it, but I just... Don't often do my make-up everyday, it's really only on weekends, or when I can be bothered to spend time on it. So if I buy a really good mascara or eyeliner, it's like "Yay! This will last me forever!" since I rarely use it, but then it's like... I could have spent that money on something that's actually useful to me. I mean, I don't buy like special brands or anything, it's sort of basic stuff, but even then it's still expensive.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Almost the New 3DS. I really want it but should I really throw $200 for an _upgrade_?



This probably won't help, but check in stores to see if there are any deals going! I went into a shop today and they offered discounted upgrades if you trade in an 3DS XL. Usually the New 3DS will cost ?149.99 and the New 3DS XL will cost ?179.99 in the UK, but if traded in at this particular store they cost ?49.99 and ?99.99 respectively. I told Justin about it when I got home and he said he saw some exchange deals in Canada too.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 11, 2015)

A cintiq tablet monitor. There's no way in heck I can throw a thousand or two thousand bucks down. And at this rate I bet they'll never lower in price. But I shouldn't even be considering it, because I already own a cheap knockoff that does the job decently even if I can't do proper digital lineart with it.

Aside from that... lots of Amiibos. There's plenty of characters that I don't even care for, but then I see them go up for pre-order or something and I'm _always_ tempted, even if I don't actually care about the character.


----------



## weesakins (Feb 11, 2015)

eyeshadow palettes


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

make-up, high-end skincare products, and perfume


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 14, 2015)

Pokemon Cards... The smell, the look, the feeling of opening a nice crisp pack of those things is so great.

But $$$.


----------



## Caius (Feb 14, 2015)

Everything that isn't a bill.


----------



## matcha (Feb 14, 2015)

the fujifilm instax mini. oh my god i want it so badly but 100 dollars for the camera and the film itself is like another 15 for a pack of 10.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

mcdonalds


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Pokemon cards
Anime figurines and straps
Plushies

...basically TOYS /cries


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 15, 2015)

If it's something I love, then I'll always find a way to justify buying it. Like, for example, the fact that I love it.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Pokemon cards
> Anime figurines and straps
> Plushies
> 
> ...basically TOYS /cries



They're just so shiny man.


----------



## Roy_ (Feb 15, 2015)

Sun Chips

They may be freakin' delicious and made from wheat, but they're still junk food . Also Triscuits. They fill you up real fast but they're nowhere near a healthy meal.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Everything that isn't a bill.




Basically this, I can't ever justify spending money on anything that isn't necessary. I stretch and shout food/buy gifts for people sometimes, to be polite, but I can't ever justify spending money on myself. I'd love some nice clothes/shoes/make up... as it is, I literally wear/use stuff until it's unusable. x\
Good thing I have my partner now, who secretly buys new clothes etc for me (with our shared money still, but that way I don't feel guilty if he's bought it). P:

OH and alcohol, I love port so much.. but the price tag... ;____;


----------



## epona (Feb 15, 2015)

Verotten said:


> Basically this, I can't ever justify spending money on anything that isn't necessary. I stretch and shout food/buy gifts for people sometimes, to be polite, but I can't ever justify spending money on myself. I'd love some nice clothes/shoes/make up... as it is, I literally wear/use stuff until it's unusable. x\
> Good thing I have my partner now, who secretly buys new clothes etc for me (with our shared money still, but that way I don't feel guilty if he's bought it). P:
> 
> OH and alcohol, I love port so much.. but the price tag... ;____;



 lifes too short not to treat urself


----------



## Verotten (Feb 15, 2015)

Agreed, but unfortunately we really can't afford to spend right now. Shipping us back and forth to opposite ends of the planet + visas (LDR) costs a small fortune, and we're definitely on the poor/unqualified end of the spectrum. x)
One day we'll finally be together permanently, then I can buy as much darn port and clothing as I wish. Yiss~


----------



## epona (Feb 15, 2015)

Verotten said:


> Agreed, but unfortunately we really can't afford to spend right now. Shipping us back and forth to opposite ends of the planet + visas (LDR) costs a small fortune, and we're definitely on the poor/unqualified end of the spectrum. x)
> One day we'll finally be together permanently, then I can buy as much darn port and clothing as I wish. Yiss~



good luck!!!!!!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 15, 2015)

Every stuffed animal I ever see...


----------



## Verotten (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you epona~ <3

Yass stuffed animal collections are utterly adorable: is that justification enough to spend money, maybe?


----------



## Caius (Feb 15, 2015)

I actually thought of something besides "everything."

I've been wanting a 4790K build for a long, long time that I just can't justify buying considering the entire build will cost upwards of a thousand dollars. The parts individually I'd love to get, but I'd need a functional processor, mobo, and power supply to test the build to ensure it works. Building computers is a catch 22 like that.


----------



## Franny (Feb 15, 2015)

i'd say every videogame ever. i wanted alpha sapphire SO BADLY. and i had the money to buy it, but i didnt. i just waited for christmas to buy it.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 15, 2015)

Lush products are another big one for me.


----------



## desy (Feb 15, 2015)

Nail polish, makeup, clothes. Specifically band tees. "Oh, I have 10 shirts from that band already? MAY AS WELL BUY ANOTHER." I have a problem.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

what if i said money


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 15, 2015)

Clothes. Art prints. Urbanears headphones.


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

i can never justify buying video games tbh like im 14 so i dont exactly have money, you know? and i cant justify video games for my parents so they wont buy it so i have to save up like 40 dollars every single time i want a video game and the result of this is..... me only owning 5 games...wow


----------



## Radda (Feb 16, 2015)

Games,books and all those thingZ


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 16, 2015)

Things for online sites, like premium memberships or trinkets 4 online that u have to use real currency. I can't do it man.


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

one word: *banana slicers*

Banana Slicer by Hutzler Manufacturing Co.

"What can I say about the 571B Banana Slicer that hasn't already been said about the wheel, penicillin, or the iPhone?"
Mrs Toledo
"Gone are the days of biting off slice-sized chunks of banana and spitting them onto a serving tray?. Next on my wish list: a kitchen tool for dividing frozen water into cube-sized chunks.?
N. Krumpe
"As shown in the picture, the slices is curved from left to right. All of my bananas are bent the other way.?
J. Anderson

- - - Post Merge - - -

also *milk* because its just...almost useless....


*Tuscan Whole Milk*

_Here are a couple reviews to prove my point!_

"Has anyone else tried pouring this stuff over dry cereal? A-W-E-S-O-M-E!"

"Do you have any idea where this stuff comes from? It's excreted by squeezing the wobbly thingie on the UNDERSIDE OF A COW! That's hardly made clear anywhere on the label."
MoLaw

"They really need to put a warning label on this thing. Apparently, if you put it into your body, it turns into urine. Urine!"
E. Bonheim


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

amandabelle said:


> one word: *banana slicers*
> 
> Banana Slicer by Hutzler Manufacturing Co.
> 
> ...



YOURE HILARIOUS AND I LOVE YOU


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

> one word: banana slicers
> 
> Banana Slicer by Hutzler Manufacturing Co.
> 
> ...



I know.... <3 we need to be friends lol

*Horse Head Mask *

"It's not big enough to completely cover a horse's head, and it doesn't provide enough air flow for them, either."
Selig7

"By wearing this mask, I was able to get anything and everything I needed. Plenty of hay, lots of time to run and, best of all, I no longer have to wear pants."
T. C. Zimmermann

"It is day 87 and the horses have accepted me as one of their own. I have grown to understand and respect their gentle ways."
ByronicHero


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

amandabelle said:


> I know.... <3 we need to be friends lol
> 
> *Horse Head Mask *
> 
> ...



yo are these from amazon


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

bruhhhhh you know they are


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

LINK ME


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

ill pm u 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I personally cant ever justify buying this book, even though id love to.
just look at this review:

*This review is from: How to Avoid Huge Ships (Paperback)*
_As the father of two teenagers, I found this book invaluable. I'm sure other parents here can empathize when I say I shudder at the thought of the increasing presence of huge ships in the lives my children. I certainly remember the strain I caused so long ago for my own parents when I began experimenting with huge ships. The long inter-continental voyages that kept my mom and dad up all night with worry. Don't even get me started on the international protocols when transporting perishable cargo. To think, I was even younger than my kids are now! huge ships are everywhere and it doesn't help that the tv and movies make huge ships seem glamorous and cool. This book helped me really approach the subject of huge ships with my kids in an honest and non judgmental way. Because of the insights this book provided, I can sleep a little better and cope with the reality that I can't always be there to protect my kids from huge ships, especially as they become adults. I'm confident that my teens, when confronted by a huge ship, are much better prepared to make wiser decisions than I did. At the very least my children certainly know that they can always come to me if they have any concerns, questions or just need my support when it comes to the topic of huge ships._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I personally cant ever justify buying this book, even though id love to.
just look at this review:

*This review is from: How to Avoid Huge Ships (Paperback)*
_As the father of two teenagers, I found this book invaluable. I'm sure other parents here can empathize when I say I shudder at the thought of the increasing presence of huge ships in the lives my children. I certainly remember the strain I caused so long ago for my own parents when I began experimenting with huge ships. The long inter-continental voyages that kept my mom and dad up all night with worry. Don't even get me started on the international protocols when transporting perishable cargo. To think, I was even younger than my kids are now! huge ships are everywhere and it doesn't help that the tv and movies make huge ships seem glamorous and cool. This book helped me really approach the subject of huge ships with my kids in an honest and non judgmental way. Because of the insights this book provided, I can sleep a little better and cope with the reality that I can't always be there to protect my kids from huge ships, especially as they become adults. I'm confident that my teens, when confronted by a huge ship, are much better prepared to make wiser decisions than I did. At the very least my children certainly know that they can always come to me if they have any concerns, questions or just need my support when it comes to the topic of huge ships._


----------

